# uk-peptides



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey everyone first time using peptides and I have heard great things about this sites stuff http://www.uk-peptides.com

anyone got any solid personal reviews on them? Many thanks

@Pscarb I know your a busy man but your intellect has always been a big help to me, just wondered if you had any personal experience with this site?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

chris0 said:


> Hey everyone first time using peptides and I have heard great things about this sites stuff http://www.uk-peptides.com
> 
> anyone got any solid personal reviews on them? Many thanks
> 
> @Pscarb I know your a busy man but your intellect has always been a big help to me, just wondered if you had any personal experience with this site?


 i used them in the trial i did a few ears back and wasn't impressed to be honest, i haven't used them since though

i will say they do things like the quad blend that has the following

IPAM
GHRP-6
Mod GRF
MGF
Glycine

just going on this been its clear they don't either know about degradation with GHRP/GHRH peptides when mixed or they do not care, plus there is zero reason to put MGF in there it will serve no purpose plus how do you determine what dose of each peptide your drawing out i have no idea.

this product would steer me clear of the site


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

chris0 said:


> Hey everyone first time using peptides and I have heard great things about this sites stuff http://www.uk-peptides.com
> 
> anyone got any solid personal reviews on them? Many thanks
> 
> @Pscarb I know your a busy man but your intellect has always been a big help to me, just wondered if you had any personal experience with this site?


 I prefer to use pure peptides.


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i used them in the trial i did a few ears back and wasn't impressed to be honest, i haven't used them since though
> 
> i will say they do things like the quad blend that has the following
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much for replying mate it's greatly appreciated, I saw your test you did on them back in 2013 was it?

i just wasn't sure if it was this actual domain you had tested as you know things like this constantly change and always confusion when it could be as simple as the uk Infront of the peptide or vice versa lol. I mean this is my first time with peptides of any kind to be honest and this site came from a close friend who used them and had great results of the deeper REM sleep etc.

he used there ghrp-6 and cjc-1295 w/o dac which is what I'm also trying apart from opted for the ghrp-2 to avoid the insatiable hunger as I am dieting and as you know this combo seems a good choice especially to start off with. He said he felt everything you should do off them but it was his first go with peptides of any kind. He was shooting 4 times a day spread out appropriately with the last one at night right before his head was about to hit the pillow which again he said the relaxed feeling of tiredness and the deep sleep to follow was very pleasing.

One thing about myself that's different to him vastly is he is naturally lean and dry. I am naturally watery and bloat easily. I've read the extreme sides of this combo in particular causing the cts and extreme water retention. I am one of those people who likes to always start off low and work my way up steadily and slowly and never just jump in with high doses of anything. May I have your opinion on a starting dose of these two peptides with my like of starting low and working up slow in mind? Anything from you is greatly appreciated mate

@Pscarb


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Also I would never opt for multi blends of anything steroid wise peptide wise as I have no belief in them whatsoever and agree totally that the dos aging is never going to be accurate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

starting at half saturation dose is always a good thing in my opinion......


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

Has anyone tried mt2 frpm uk-peptides?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Those quad blends etc are just plain old silly!


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks @Pscarb done my first one last night felt nothing from it to be honest, another one this morning, would you say https://www.purepeptidesuk.com

is a better source mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

chris0 said:


> Thanks @Pscarb done my first one last night felt nothing from it to be honest, another one this morning, would you say https://www.purepeptidesuk.com
> 
> is a better source mate?


 i prefer PurePeptides have done since i did the review and for me they have not diminished in results since then


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i prefer PurePeptides have done since i did the review and for me they have not diminished in results since then


 Thanks you mate and finally from purepeptidesuk should I opt for the USA or the premium E.U peptides?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

chris0 said:


> Thanks you mate and finally from purepeptidesuk should I opt for the USA or the premium E.U peptides?


 i have only used the EU peptides as that is what i did my review on so stuck with them


----------



## rd88 (Nov 25, 2011)

weaver said:


> Has anyone tried mt2 frpm uk-peptides?


 I've tried PT-141 from peptidesuk.com and it was spot on, MT2 should be similar.


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

rd88 said:


> I've tried PT-141 from peptidesuk.com and it was spot on, MT2 should be similar.


 peptidesuk or uk peptides? Simmilar name, different companies


----------



## rd88 (Nov 25, 2011)

CROcyclist said:


> peptidesuk or uk peptides? Simmilar name, different companies


 peptidesuk.com

not uk-peptides.com (haven't used uk-peptides)


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i have only used the EU peptides as that is what i did my review on so stuck with them


 Thank you mate appreciated, I'll order the EU ones from purepeptides next then. I'm guessing the higher price for those EU ones must mean higher quality


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh and on pure peptides I see "sterile water" as opposed to bac water? Still the same life and antibacterial standards as bac water? @Pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sterile water is just that buddy it is not the same as BAC water, if you are going to mix peptides and not use them in a cpl of days then you need BAC water


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> sterile water is just that buddy it is not the same as BAC water, if you are going to mix peptides and not use them in a cpl of days then you need BAC water


 Then I need bac water lol! Hopefully the bac water off uk-peptides will do then @Pscarb


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> sterile water is just that buddy it is not the same as BAC water, if you are going to mix peptides and not use them in a cpl of days then you need BAC water


 Really? Why?

Ive only got sterile water and Im using it with my hcg. It'll be a fu**ing nightmare to get bac water. I was plannig to use sterile water with the mt2


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

weaver said:


> Really? Why?
> 
> Ive only got sterile water and Im using it with my hcg. It'll be a fu**ing nightmare to get bac water. I was plannig to use sterile water with the mt2


 Peps degrade quickly in sterile water. Should be able to find BAC water pretty easily, if your pep source doesn't stock it ask your AAS source (assuming you take AAS). Failing that not too hard to find on Google.


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

weaver said:


> Really? Why?
> 
> Ive only got sterile water and Im using it with my hcg. It'll be a fu**ing nightmare to get bac water. I was plannig to use sterile water with the mt2


 Well uk-peptides have bac water and are next day delivery...I know we are discussing that there peps aren't great and will be using purepeptides next time, surely there bac water is fine though?


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Peps degrade quickly in sterile water. Should be able to find BAC water pretty easily, if your pep source doesn't stock it ask your AAS source (assuming you take AAS). Failing that not too hard to find on Google.


 I thought hcg would be fine with sterile water. Ive been using it so for 3.5 weeks and there doesnt seem to be any problem, balls arent shrunk. Should I change to bac?

I could also use the solvent that pregnyl has, but its not bac water, just sterile with sodium chloride. And pregnyl's instructions say it should be used right after reconstitution, so not sure if I can refrigirate it.

I can find easily but the problem is that its a medical product and it will be hard to clear customs in my country.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Could you not just use sterile water, put your 100mcg dose of grf in a syringe, add your 100mcg of ghrp6 to the same syringe and freeze it, rinse and repeat for all your stock of peptides, and then just simply thaw each syringe when you are ready to inject ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

weaver said:


> Really? Why?
> 
> Ive only got sterile water and Im using it with my hcg. It'll be a fu**ing nightmare to get bac water. I was plannig to use sterile water with the mt2


 What Lewdylewd says below



lewdylewd said:


> Peps degrade quickly in sterile water. Should be able to find BAC water pretty easily, if your pep source doesn't stock it ask your AAS source (assuming you take AAS). Failing that not too hard to find on Google.





weaver said:


> I thought hcg would be fine with sterile water. Ive been using it so for 3.5 weeks and there doesnt seem to be any problem, balls arent shrunk. Should I change to bac?
> 
> I could also use the solvent that pregnyl has, but its not bac water, just sterile with sodium chloride. And pregnyl's instructions say it should be used right after reconstitution, so not sure if I can refrigirate it.
> 
> I can find easily but the problem is that its a medical product and it will be hard to clear customs in my country.


 if you mix HCG with sterile water it will degrade, the solution that comes with is not plain sterile water so you can refrigerate it but you need to do that once mixed



0161M said:


> Could you not just use sterile water, put your 100mcg dose of grf in a syringe, add your 100mcg of ghrp6 to the same syringe and freeze it, rinse and repeat for all your stock of peptides, and then just simply thaw each syringe when you are ready to inject ?


 yes you can do this


----------

